# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Origjina e Simbolit te Gjysmehenes

## javan

Simboli i Gjysmehenes, 1453

Nje shumice kryqtaresh, nga tere vendet kishin adoptuar me pare gjysmehenen si nje tokez kristiane. Ajo hasej shpesh ne emblemat e kaloresve dhe gentileve (titull i nje shkalle me te ulet se kaloresit), kur kjo shenje adoptohet si mjet muhamedan ne 1453. Ne kete vit Turqit, nden pernadorin Muhamet II, ju moren Kostandinopojen kristianeve, e cila ngjarje i dha fund perandorise Greke te themeluar nga Kostandini ne 330. Muhameti II pastaj ndertoi perandorine Turke ose Otomane ne Europe dhe ngriti shenjen e kryeqytetit te tij te ri, Kostandinopoje (Byzant ose Stamboll).

Kjo shenje mbante gjysmehenen e _Diana Bizantines_, mbrojtesja e pare e ketij qeyteti. Tokeza pagane qe u kristianizua nden Kostandinin, ra perseri ne apostazi nden Turqit. Themelimi i perandorise se gjysmehenes ne Lindje, krijoi nje efekt te lumtur ne Europen Perendimore, per shkak te emigrimit te shkrimtareve Greke te cilet moren me vete ne Itali doreshkrimet e pacmuara te Kostandinopojes, Selanikut etj.

----------


## javan

Ata rigjalleruan mesimin ne Venedik dhe Florence; por perkthimi I filozofise se lashte nxiti nje fermentim te tille ne Rome qe kercenoi zevendesimin e Deizmitm nje Zot te vetem me trinitetin kristian. Papet e ndalun kete lloj mesimi ose filozofie me cmimin e denimit me vdekje; por perseri nuk mund te shuanin kete drite te re qe ishte agimi I reformimit te kishes. Difuzioni I kesaj njeohurie depertoi ne Angli, ku filloi te shperndahej erresira e supersticionit fetar, ndersa kombet Lindore te deprivuar nga te diturit rane ne injorance dhe barbarizem.
Ndonese gjysmehena muhamedane behet andagoniste e kryqit, shume familje Angleze te cilat e kishin ate ne emblemat e tyre e ruajten, megjithekete. Ngritja e gjysmehenes nga Muahmedi I II ne Turqi, formon nje sinkronizim me adoptimin e Trendafilit te Bardhe ne Angli nga Ricradi, Duka i Jorkut.

----------


## javan



----------


## llamarina

o jovan me fal qe nderhyj por KOSTANDINI nuk themeloi perandorin greke se edhe vet greket nuk njifeshin ne ate koh, por krijoi perandorin romes ne lindje (bizantin),me fal qe po nderhyj ,se dhe shum i ditur ne kte zone nuk jam.

----------


## presHeva-Lee

qka po don me than me ktooo?

----------


## land

> o jovan me fal qe nderhyj por KOSTANDINI nuk themeloi perandorin greke se edhe vet greket nuk njifeshin ne ate koh, por krijoi perandorin romes ne lindje (bizantin),me fal qe po nderhyj ,se dhe shum i ditur ne kte zone nuk jam.


Ka perkthyer tekstin  saktesisht,eshte teksti vete qe ka nje pasaktesi,dihet mire cfare perandorie ishte dhe si quhej.

----------


## land

Origjina e simbolit te gjysem henes eshte Artemisa Pellasge,dhe me vone Diana Romake.
Flamurin me gjysem hene e perdoren per here te pare Romaket pas nje beteje qe e fituan kunder Goteve,e cila u zhvillua diten e pare te muajit henor,thuhet qe Roma me kte rast realizoi flamuret me gjysem hene.
Komunitetet e para myslymane,pra dhe ne kohen e muhamedit nuk kishin asnje lloj simboli,perdornin vetem flamuj te ngjyrosur(zakonisht te zeza,jeshile ose te bardhe)per tu identifikuar.
Ishin turqit otomano-muslimane( per 400 vjet administruan komunitetet muslimane)qe moren kte simbol antik pagan dhe e bene simbol te gjith botes muslimane.

----------


## javan

> o jovan me fal qe nderhyj por KOSTANDINI nuk themeloi perandorin greke se edhe vet greket nuk njifeshin ne ate koh, por krijoi perandorin romes ne lindje (bizantin),me fal qe po nderhyj ,se dhe shum i ditur ne kte zone nuk jam.


Ashtu eshte. Kostandini qe dardan nga Nishi i cili deri ne fund te jetes fliste greqit e latinisht me aksent barbar. 

Simboli i gjysmehenes, bazuar ne perkatesine e dinastise se tij dhe rrenjeve dardane te mbreterise britanike eshte pellazg. Tempulli i Londres (Londonium) po ashtu i qe dedikuar Dianes. 
Kam bere disa postime mbi keto ne te kaluaren per gjysmehenen dhe emblemen e Hektorit te Trojes. (Nuk e i gjej se ku jane.)

Materiali nga jane marre eshte studim i kurores Britanike.

----------


## javan

Albioni & Britania - Labarum Anglez




Albioni, perendia principale e ishullit Britanik mendohej te ishte djali i Nepunit/Poseidonit dhe Amphitrites. Ai paraqitej i hipur mbi nje kale te bardhe me trident duke vrare kucedren(gabimisht e intrepretuar si Dragua?! apo vertet vreses i nje kulture te meparshme?).
Albioni filloi te shikohej si Shen Gjergji (kam pershtypjen se ceremonia festohej ne 24 Prill), dhe thirrjet "per Jovin" filluan nga pak te zevendesohen me "per Gjergjin". Per kete arsye sot St.George/ish-Albioni eshte patroni mbrojtes i 3 motrave Angli & Skoci & Irlande.



Britania ne anen tjeter mbahej si Patronja Mbrojtese e Ishullit, perkrah Albionit dhe festat i kushtoheshin te dyve. Britania mbahej si perendeshe e Atlantikut (riformim i  Atlanta/Elektra?). 

Nderkohe shikoni *Lopen* ne emblemen e saj. Veshtire te thuhet ne se eshte mbreterimi i saj dedikuar Lopes, apo kjo nje embleme qe ngaterron rrugen ne muzgjet e kohes.

----------


## land

Albion  is the oldest known name of the island of Great Britain. Today, it is still sometimes used poetically to refer to the island. It is the basis of the Scottish Gaelic name for Scotland, Alba.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++

Albion eshte emri me i vjeter i njohur i ishujve te Britanise se Madhe.Sot akoma perdoret poetikisht ndonjehere per tju referuar ishullit.Eshte baza e emrit Galik Skocez per Skocine,Alba.

ps.Ka nje hipoteze qe Romaket e lidhen me Albus(white,i bardhe) ne reference me white cliffs of Dover(shkembinjte e bardhe te Dover-it)

----------


## llamarina

Ka perkthyer tekstin  saktesisht,eshte teksti vete qe kanje pasaktesi,dihet mire cfare perandorie ishte dhe si quhej.[/QUOTE]
buddy e shof qe ka bere nje perkthim te tekstit ashtu sic eshte shkruar,por nuk e kisha fjalen aty ekisha fjalen tek keto perkethimet e sakta ,te pakten te shoqerohen edhe me nje interpretim ,se kemi shum kaqole mes nesh qe i marrin te mireqena ashtu sic shkruhen pa futur ne pune llogjiken.

----------


## BARAT

Ky eshte nje simbol i perdorur deri vone nga shqiptaret (madje besoj se edhe tani ne ndonje dekoracion) dhe eshte simbol Ilir.
Ne kete foto eshte nje stol me kete dekoracion dhe nuk ka asnje lidhje me myslimanet apo turqit, por ka me trashegimine kulturore shqiptare.

----------


## javan



----------


## javan



----------


## javan

Per cudine e disave ketu gjejme edhe "Yll te Davidit" tek muslimanet e Shqiperise.

----------


## javan

Figura 2 ngjan me nje gdhendje ne gur te gjendur ne jug te vendit. Nuk me kujtohet saktesisht tema dhe anetari qe e ka postuar.

----------


## javan



----------


## BARAT

> Per cudine e disave ketu gjejme edhe "Yll te Davidit" tek muslimanet e Shqiperise.


Javan, nese i referohesh, edhe, postimit tim te meparshem, une perseri e them, pavaresisht postimit tend, se muslimanet nuk kane lidhje me ate simbol. Religjionet jane me te rinj se simbolet dhe jo e kunderta- te pakten, me te rinj se disa simbole.
Shqiptaret keto simbole i kane perdorur qe nga antikiteti dhe nuk i moren nga ardhja e muslimaneve. Kete gje ti e di dhe mendoj se eshte e kote qe te diskutohet per te.



Gjithashtu, po ky simbol ne nje forme tjeter, i gjetur ne Greqi

http://i28.tinypic.com/33accox.jpg

Ndersa ketu eshte "Ylli i Davidit", version disi me i ndryshem

http://i27.tinypic.com/v7qcyd.jpg



Me poshte eshte nje bizhuteri shqiptare, perseri me kete simbol

----------


## javan

> Javan, nese i referohesh, edhe, postimit tim te meparshem, une perseri e them, pavaresisht postimit tend, se muslimanet nuk kane lidhje me ate simbol. Religjionet jane me te rinj se simbolet dhe jo e kunderta- te pakten, me te rinj se disa simbole.
> Shqiptaret keto simbole i kane perdorur qe nga antikiteti dhe nuk i moren nga ardhja e muslimaneve. Kete gje ti e di dhe mendoj se eshte e kote qe te diskutohet per te.
> 
> 
> 
> Gjithashtu, po ky simbol ne nje forme tjeter, i gjetur ne Greqi
> 
> http://i28.tinypic.com/33accox.jpg
> 
> ...


Postimi yt perforconte ate qe kjo teme deshiron te thote, se simbolet e gjysmehenes, kryqit dhe "yllit te Davidit" jane ne fakt relike pellasge te adoptuara shume me vone si simbolika te pakuptimta nga fete e ndryshme.

Per kete arsye, ilustrova gjysmehena ne varre katolike (emblema Britanike) dhe kryqe ne varre muslimane, dhe te dyja keto simbole bashke me yjet ne Bizant.

Nuk desha te beja komente me qellim qe te flisnin faktet...

----------


## javan

> Per cudine e disave ketu gjejme edhe "Yll te Davidit" tek muslimanet e Shqiperise.


Harrova te shtoj, se ne tatuazhet e sterlashta te Shqiptareve Malesore te Shkodres shikojme edhe ... Euron ..."greke" .

----------

